# quality shooting game



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

http://pis.zulu.dk/pis05.swf

although it's all in german...... looks like some german police training.. only 2 levels but great fun & great comedy...


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Welcome back Sunny D


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

> Welcome back Sunny D


hey there Mr Coventry..... i have returned fully married, etc

although none the wiser to (a) the german translation on the above game (b) marriage....

may get an answer to one of those.... :


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

> hey there Mr Coventry..... i have returned fully married, etc
> 
> although none the wiser to (a) the german translation on the above game (b) marriage....
> 
> may get an answer to one of those.... Â :


Answer to b is V simple

1. She is always right, (even when shes wrong). Its taken Mrs B a long time to drumb this into me, but I think I have finally got the hang of this principle.

2. Don't tell her the true price of your toys. Good rule of thumb is half it, that way you won't get caught out on cross examination. 

;D ;D ;D


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

> ..... i have returned fully married, etc


Remember -

You married her hoping she won't change, but she does. 

She married you hoping you will change, but you don't.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

> Remember -
> 
> You married her hoping she won't change, but she does.
> 
> She married you hoping you will change, but you don't.


No... ! this will all start to make me cry.. :-X


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Er, its Swedish or Dane.....


----------

